# Tubo Nixie



## electromecanico (Ene 16, 2011)

alguien me puede ayudar con este proyecto que tenia parado hace rato y hoy dia lo reinicie pero tengo una duda este tipo de tubos tienen filamento de 2.5 volt entre la pata 12 y 5 que es comun y la grilla en la 6 y las restantes son los segmentos, encontre este circuito que vi que lo usan para estos tubos pero no entiendo como alimentan los filamentos o no es necesario alimentarlos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola electromecanico

El nixie que muestras en la primer imagen,a tu izquierda, no es el mismo que aparece en el diagrama, tercer imagen.
Si el que utilizas tiene filamento hay que alimentarlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 19, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:
			
		

> Hola electromecanico
> 
> El nixie que muestras en la primer imagen,a tu izquierda, no es el mismo que aparece en el diagrama, tercer imagen.
> Si el que utilizas tiene filamento hay que alimentarlo.
> ...


 Carlos osea que lo que me queres decir es que este circuito no es para este tipo de display??  estube probando y te explico segun la primer imagen:
en la pata:
12: +1.5 volt
5:  -1.5 volt y - 12 volt
6: + 12 volt constantes
en las restantes que son los segmentos cada ves que los queres prender + 12 volt 
con esta coneccion los pude hacer prender.
ahora mi duda cambio... y nesecito me den una mano el circuito en cuestion de la pata 3 a la 9 me da positivo de 12?? cada ves que tenga que prende un segmento generado por el integrado y en la pata 2 tengo +12 volt constante o multiplexado respecto a los segmentos.

y como puedo sacar el 1.5 o 2 volt para los filamentos desde ya muchas gracias 

y como siempre digo para electronico soy un electromecanico audaz...


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 19, 2011)

Hola electromecánico

Si el tubo que vas a utilizar tiene filamento entonces lo debes alimentar para que enciendan los segmentos.
Según entiendo vas a utilizar el BD19E, este VFD requiere en el filamento 1.7 Volts. En la Rejilla requiere 18 Volts.

En este enlace hay datos que te pueden servir para continuar con tu proyecto.http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_dg19e.html 
(VFD = Vacuum Fluorescent Displays = Display Fuorecente al vacío.)


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 19, 2011)

el VFD que voy a usar es el ld 8113 de la marca nec sera? igual a este  si te fijas en la foto 2 es similar el diagrama de coneccion, me podran dar una mano con las dudas del circuito que pregunte antes gracias...!


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 19, 2011)

Hola electromecanico

Lo primero que debes hacer es obtener las hojas de datos del VFD LD8113 para saber que voltaje utiliza.
Traté de encontrarlas sin éxito.

Por otra parte, ya tienes el circuito integrado y los demás componentes incluyendo los nixie’s ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 20, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:
			
		

> Hola electromecanico
> 
> Lo primero que debes hacer es obtener las hojas de datos del VFD LD8113 para saber que voltaje utiliza.


no las encuentro en ningun lado lo que subi es todo lo que tengo y costo bastante encontrarlo


> Traté de encontrarlas sin éxito.


somos dos...


> Por otra parte, ya tienes el circuito integrado y los demás componentes incluyendo los nixie’s ?


ya tengo todo,,, es mas lo tengo armado completo solo sin alimentar los filamentos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 21, 2011)

Hola electromecanico

Busca, atraves de Google.com: radio electronics y  la revista de 1976 ahí viene ese circuito tal vez en sus páginas venga algo de cómo alimentar los filamentos de los nixi’s.
Si ves la tercer imagen, donde viene el diagrama, en la parte baja a tu derecha dice que alguien lo modificó, búscalo tambien.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## electromecanico (May 1, 2011)

ya arme el circuito completo!!!! alimente los filamentos por separados,  pero me parece que lo que esta mal son los transistores  q 7 al q13 que alimentan en forma negativa los segmentos y lo que nesecitan es positivo me podran ayudar en eso?? por que del q1 al q6 alimentan las grillas que es la  pata 6 y es positiva


----------



## alejandrozama (Jul 13, 2011)

Bueno pues hace un tiempo había visto imágenes de relojes con tubos nixie y de inmediato me gustaron por lo que me plantee realizar uno pero al revisar los precios y pues decidí posponerlo.

Hasta que el otro fin de semana fui a una “placita” no sé cómo se dice en otros países a los puestos que se ponen en la calle un día de la semana en donde encuentras comercio de todo tipo y en algunas partes cosas usadas, descompuestas o sacadas de la basura. Usualmente voy a comprar cosas de electrónica bueno pues simplemente cual fue mi sorpresa al encontrar una placa con 9 tubos nixie solo uno estaba roto y los demás se veían en buen estado por lo que lo compre me costó muy barato solo 20 pesos mx (2 usd) una verdadera ganga.

Ya probé los 8 tubos nixie y todos funcionan bien son de manufactura estadounidense 
Marca: National Electronics 
Modelo: NL-905  (modelo donde los números están invertidos)

He encontrado 2 datasheet y solo dos pines no sé qué hacen, no entendí la abreviación en inglés. Al parecer los dos datasheet se contradicen en el pin 11, ambos datasheet son del fabricante por lo que esto me tiene desconcertado.

1.- que hacen los pin 11 y 14???
No los he conectado por miedo a descomponer un tubo se me hiso preferible preguntar, (dejo imágenes adjuntas)

Bueno pues el diseño me he decidido por algo sencillo con TTL, ya que he realizado unos de este tipo y no tengo muchos conocimientos de pic.

En todas partes he encontrado que el integrado que se usa es el 74141 solo he conseguido 2 y en otra tiende me dijeron que si los manejan pero que se le habían agotado que me diera una vuelta en unos días, la placa en la que están montados tiene los 7441 busque los datasheet y al parecer es igual al 74141
2.- Puedo usar estos 7441 en vez del 74141  ??????
Ya que los que conseguí se ven bastante “chafas” al parecer son de marca “el salvador” y se me hacen mejor estos que tienen 50 años (adjunto imágenes del datasheet)

Del resto del diseño hasta el momento no tengo dudas

imágenes para que puedan ver la placa con los tubos, se alcanza a ver los números de los integrados http://www.mediafire.com/?eq9nzmt62320881

hay alguna biblioteca de este tipo de tubos o parecidos para eagle????


de antemano gracias por su tiempo y estare pendiente de sus respuestas


----------



## 1024 (Jul 13, 2011)

alejandrozama dijo:
			
		

> He encontrado 2 datasheet y solo dos pines no sé qué hacen, no entendí la abreviación en inglés. Al parecer los dos datasheet se contradicen en el pin 11, ambos datasheet son del fabricante por lo que esto me tiene desconcertado.
> 
> 1.- que hacen los pin 11 y 14???
> No los he conectado por miedo a descomponer un tubo se me hiso preferible preguntar, (dejo imágenes adjuntas)



Hola, creo no se contradicen en el pin 11, entiendo lo siguiente Dec=Decimal Pt=Punto Decimal


----------



## alejandrozama (Jul 14, 2011)

si ya cheque el 11 y si es el punto decimal, gracias. 

estos tubos como la gran mayoria funcionan con 170v cd. y una resistencia de 8.2k en el anodo. o una resistencia de 30k para 250v (teoricamente el datasheet). yo los estoy alimentando como con 160v dc y una resistencia de 15k como que puedo bajar un poco la resistencia para que iluminen mas solo que tengo miedo a pasarme.

en la placa orinal donde estaban montados se alimentan con 225v, gnd, 5v. y traen una resistencia de 38k en el anodo de cada tubo. para estos tubos se utiliza el 74141 este integrado practicamente es especial para estos tubos solo que en esta placa trae los 7441 y en datasheet se muestra que practicamente son iguales estos integrados, ojala que alguien con experiencia en estos integrados me resuelva esta duda.


----------



## GIOSYS (Sep 14, 2011)

Te recomiendo alimentarlos con 170V y una R al anodo de 15k a 22K segun el brillo deseado

ambos 7441 y  74141 son decodificadores para tubos de gas y hacen los mismo solo que en el 74141 al indicar un numero mayor de 9(BCD) o sea 10 al 16  no prende ningun digito, esto te sirve para apagar el display.

esto es muy util si tienes que mostrar una cantidad con ceros a la izq. si usas el 74141 los puedes apagar,
por ejemplo si la cantidad es "100" y los vas a mostrar en 4 displays en lugar de ver "0100" podrias apagar el primero y poner en los otros tres "100".


----------



## GIOSYS (Sep 16, 2011)

Tus displays trabajan con +12VCD por lo que no necesitas un convertidor de voltaje. Te recomiendo lo siguiente: primero los filamentos puedes alimentarlos con la misma fuente +12Vcd atravez de una R calculandola: V=IR, cada filamento con su R y a 12v . La rejilla y los segmentos a un CI Drive o a transistores que te den switcheo a +12V, esto esto es: para que prenda un segmento necesita estar la rejilla y el segmento a +12v y el filamento con el voltaje indicado por el fabricante.

Verifica que los voltajes en tu circuito hacia cada display esten correctos y que el filamento no este quemado (OJO es muy delicado, hasta un golpe los puede dañar)

muchos displays VFD de ese tamaño funcionan con 12V como los LD8035E, LD8035B que fueron muy populares.

perdon olvide algo importante: normalmente en los displays de este tipo el filamento esta nombrado por una H y una K. la H se conecta a +V atravez de la R y la K a GND (pata 5 de tu display).

Todos los VFD funcionan como lo describi: filamento con el voltaje adecuado, rejilla y segmentos a +Vx (dependiendo de que voltaje diga el fabricante, puede ser 12, 18, 24 y los hay de hasta 60 y 80v y creo que existen unos VFD gigantes que requiren de un voltaje mayor).

El circuito que tienes usa displays de 7 seg y los que tu tienes son de 8, si le sirven bien al circuito, solo cambia los transistores Q7 a Q13  a unos iguales a los Q1 a Q6 y conectalos igual y no tienen nada que ver con el DG19E ya que este trabaja a otro voltaje en la rejilla y el filamento, ya que es de mayor tamaño.

en el circuito veo que tiene un regulador LM317 toma en cuenta que necesitas 12v para que tus displays funcionen, habra que ver que voltaje entrega dicho regulador...igual puedes quitarlo o ajustar las R para que te de un voltaje adecuado.

suerte y espero que estos datos te ayuden con este y otros proyectos VFD que tengas.


----------



## electromecanico (Sep 16, 2011)

un millon de gracias por la respuesta, que aunque hace bastante que esta inactivo respondes igual, tenes razon de todo los datos que das, y ya habia descubierto lo de los transistores con mucho trabajpo por que como dice mi nick la electronica no es mi fuerte pero si mi hooby pero no habia descubierto lo de poner de los mismos, por que si me dan negativo y yo nesecito positivo el tema es que me tengo que juntar de pasiencia y sacar los que puse y cambiarlos por que no te imaginas el enriedo de alambres que hice en la placa univerzal despues subo fotos si te intereza el tema , tengo otros nixi para hacer otro reloj


----------



## Ediolot (Ene 1, 2012)

Buenas, tengo una duda y es que en lo que llevo buscando no encuentro datasheet para un tubo nixie que quiero usar, me supongo que es un estandar pero no encuentro como conectar ni voltaje ni consumo ni nada de eso una bonita cuadricula.

El tubo nixie tiene grabado "ITT" "GN-4" "7421".

Gracias

El tubo es como este:


----------



## Meta (Dic 7, 2013)

Hola:






Si te fijas, donde pone 48 en la imagen, parece ser que lo están vendiendo cada vez más. En realidad esta tecnología es muy vieja, ahora vuelve en retro, me llama la atención y quiero conseguirlo.

Quiero sabe cómo se llaman estas lámparas de antes para visualizar número, cómo funcionan y saber su noombre para encontrarla internet para poder comprarla.

Cada vez lo veo más y más quiero conseguirlo.  Que desesperado estoy para estas tonterísa por mera curiosidad.

Un saludo.

PD: _Disculpen si este tema no va aquí._


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2013)

Tubo *Nixie*

*Imagenes*


----------



## tecnicoa.s (Dic 7, 2013)

tubos nixies, y tienen un catodo por caracter, aca mejor explicado http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tubo_Nixie ..
slds..

 quedaria barbaro un reloj hecho con estos tubos.. esa mezcla de tecnologias es buenisima.. slds


----------



## Meta (Dic 7, 2013)

Muchas gracias a los dos. Nunca me imaginaba ese nombre.

Y si, también un reloj de esa tecnología me llama la atención.






Mirando un esquema, parece ser que su funcionamiento es de un ánodo y cada número con su pin. A simple vista parece muy fácil hacerlo funcionar, más que un display de 7 segmentos, ejjejejejej.






Voy a seguir investigando a ver su tensión es alimentada por mucho o poco, cosas así. Los que quieran aportar más atos, bienvenido sea.


----------



## tecnicoa.s (Dic 7, 2013)

mira... si no le erro.. me parece haber visto en el foro algun proyecto con estos tubos... creo que la alta tension andaba entre 170 y 180 vcc... aca arma un reloj.. y da algunos datos mas... http://hardware.speccy.org/temp/Reloj-Nixie.html .. slds...


----------



## Meta (Dic 7, 2013)

Para hacerlos funcionar necesitan tanta tensión y en AC. Antes si eran así. En España eran de 110 VAC, ahora tenemos la red a 230 VAC. Lo que no he visto locales españoles que vendan tubos nixie, que yo sepa.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 7, 2013)

Amigo Meta la tension de trabajo de los tubos nixie, es de caracter continua, es imprescindible que lleven resistencia limitadora, pues cuando se produce la ionizacion, la caida de tension entre anodo-catodo cae.


----------



## Meta (Dic 7, 2013)

Es verdad, lo acabo de leer.

Sólo falta que vuelvan a fabricar esos tubos pero menos costosos, ejjejejeje. No sabía que los que se venden, son ya guargados desde hace décadas y lo sacan ahora.

Un saludo.


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 7, 2013)

El voltaje debe ser continuo y alto para ionizar el gas del interior . En realidad son lámparas de neón individuales incluídas en un solo continente. Fueron los primeros displays antes de inventarse los leds. Esa tecnología se tomó despues para los primeros displays de leds, en que cada segmento era (y es, en los que todavía me quedan) un pedazo de fibra tipo óptica, pero trasmitía toda la luz en su superficie, con un led en una punta, por detrás. Es decir, que lo que se vé es la fibra y no el led que está embutido en la masa del display.


----------



## miguelus (Dic 8, 2013)

Buenas tardes.

Siempre podemos tener un Reloj Nixie... virtual por supuesto ...

Sal U2


----------



## miguelus (Dic 8, 2013)

En la página WEB hay una nueva versión del Reloj Nixie y más programas interesantes...

http://www.gunamoi.com.au

Sal U2


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 16, 2014)

bueno es una preguna que ya esta en el foro pero los que contestaron fue hace como 2 o 3 años y esos usuarios ya no tienen actividad desde hace tiempo, asi que supongo que tengo derecho a preguntar antes de que cierren el tema.


la duda es:

tengo 2 tubos nixie ZM1292

¿como los alimento?
lei que los alimentan a 180v DC 
¿como le hago de manera casera obtener 180v?
¿se hechan a perder facilmente?
¿como los pruebo fueron encontrados en las chacharas?

solo tienen 1 pin que dice andodo y 10 catodos 

¿tienen filamento como los bulbos? ...


----------



## capitanp (May 17, 2014)

si tienes dos transformadores iguales y tu tensión de red es de 120VAC los pones así







y luego lo rectificas tendras 170V DC

con eso podria alcanzar


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 17, 2014)

esa es una posible buena idea
vi algo de una fuente switching pero no tengo idea como la calcularon

suena absurda mi idea pero quiero hacer un reloj de pulsera con esos 2 tubos nixie 

¿es muy absurda o es completamente posible?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2014)

Hola caro TRILO-BYTE, los tubos nixie son en realidad una lampara neón con un catodo individual para cada digito (0 hasta 9) , consumen bajissima curriente , haora hacer un relogio portatil ( de pulsera) con 2 digitos NO me parece una buena idea por ese sener mui poco practico en si armar y tanpoco util por solamente tener 2 diigitos , haora si la idea es armar un relogio "vintage" tal como hay aca mismo en la galeria de fotos hay  SI te recomendo proseguir en la idea.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 17, 2014)

aa ya me quedo un poco mas claro
pensaba que los tubos nixie eran mas parecidos a un bulbo perdi tiempo buscando el filamento 
mi idea era usar los 2 tubos como hora que mostrara hora y despues el minuto

son tubos pequeños como de centimetro y medio.
me quedo claro eso de que son como tubos neon ahora lo que tratare de hacer sera un mini flyback para alimentarlos.

es una idea poco practica pero nada quita con soñar


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2014)

Para testearlos usteds conecta lo anodo a +180Voltios por meo de un resistor serie de unos 47Kohms y a cada catodo referente a un digito (0 hasta 9) que quires asciender conecte a lo retorno o tierra. 
 Usteds puede enplear un transistor de alta tensión como chave tal como por ejenplo un KPS42 o MPSH42 , asi es : +180Voltios es conectado a lo resistor de 47Kohms , la otra punta de lo resistor es conectada a lo anodo de lo tubo nixie , cada catodo es conectado a lo colector de cada transistor MPSH42 o KPS42 , lo emissor vai a la tierra , y un resistor de 10Kohms es conectado a la base de lo transistor , asi con +5voltios en lo resistor de base es possible asciender lo digito deseado en lo tubo nixie.
!fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 17, 2014)

gracias por el dato lo dejare pendiente 
me salio un trabajo urgente, en cuanto pueda dare detalles del proyecto
aunque me tarde 7 años como un proyecto que tube 

como decimos los electronicos nada es imposible


----------



## capitanp (Jun 26, 2014)

Por ahi te sirve este...


----------



## miguelus (Jun 26, 2014)

Buenos días.

Para controlar los Tubos Nixie había unos CI dedicados a esa función...

7441
74141

Nunca llegaron a salir en versión LS

Si los encuentras sería la solución perfecta 

Sal U2


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 26, 2014)

fijate no sabia que existia algo asi

aun ando ocupado en varios proyectos y mis pobres tubos ahi andan arrumbados en cuanto pueda los probare


----------



## elpablo92 (Jun 26, 2014)

en mi casa tengo 110vac pero necesito que sea una tension de 220vac no necesito demasiado amperaje lo que sucede esque necesito conectar unos tubos nixie pero e investigado un poco y e leido que casi todos se activan con una tension de 170 voltios pero una corriente muy peque;a casi de 4 o 6 mili amperios. tambien se que algunos transformadores tiene para hacer estas conversiones pero no puedo identificarlos si alguien me pudiera decir como o de algun circuito que haga la conversion gracias ...


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 26, 2014)

elpablo92 dijo:
			
		

> en mi casa tengo 110vac pero necesito que sea una tension de 220vac no necesito demasiado amperaje lo que sucede esque necesito conectar unos tubos nixie pero e investigado un poco y e leido que casi todos se activan con una tension de 170 voltios pero una corriente muy peque;a casi de 4 o 6 mili amperios. tambien se que algunos transformadores tiene para hacer estas conversiones pero no puedo identificarlos si alguien me pudiera decir como o de algun circuito que haga la conversion gracias ...


 


@elpablo92 búscalo por 555 Nixie, mas sin embargo aquí te dejo el diagrama, se alimenta con 12V y obtienes los 170V a 20mA.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Gpp_5W_xEc


http://www.imajeenyus.com/electronics/20100607_nixie/index.shtml

Gracias @DOSMETROS Por enviar el comentario a su lugar correcto


----------



## PHelectronica (Nov 30, 2014)

Hace mucho que quería compartir esto, lo hice hace unos cuantos años creo que a los 18 0 19. Un reloj nixie al estilo de la old school. Creo que les va a gustar

Falta la foto del reloj totalmente terminado y pintado, si me hago un tiempo lo subo quedo muy bueno!

Saludos!


----------



## elkataskin (Dic 2, 2014)

buenas gente,buscando por google fuentes para maquinas de tatuar me encontre con algo que me dejo fascinado!una fuente que en vez de tener voltimetro digital tiene un voltimetro hecho con tubos nixie!estoy buscando algun tipo de informacion de como poder hacer dicho voltimetro o circuitos o algo pero no encuentro o no se buscar bien!,alguien sabe si es muy complicado?..yo hago fuentes,pero me encantaria probar hacer algo con tubos nixie...les dejo algunas imagenes de lo que vi...
cabe aclarar que recien estoy empezando a entender mas la electronica,me falta mcho camino todavia,pero quisiera saber si alguno tiene info sobre esto,gracias!


----------



## lagg070988 (Dic 2, 2014)

http://www.roehrenkramladen.de/Nixievoltmeter/HBOEX4.html

http://m.instructables.com/id/Nixie-tube-projects/

Esos tubos son hermosos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 2, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro Don elkataskin en realidad los tubos nixie son mui similares a los displays de 7 segmentos a led , la gran diferenza es la tensión de alimentación (centenas de volts a mui pocos miliamperios de consumo)que els nesesitan para ionizar lo gas interno (Néon)de modo que el ascienda lo digito deseado emitindo luz color naranja. Aca mismo en ese foro es mui bien discutido como hacer lo que buscas.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elkataskin (Dic 2, 2014)

lagg070988 dijo:


> http://www.roehrenkramladen.de/Nixievoltmeter/HBOEX4.html
> 
> http://m.instructables.com/id/Nixie-tube-projects/
> 
> Esos tubos son hermosos.


muchas gracias por responder!,vi la pagina alemana que me pasaste y salen todos los componentes y para hacer el circuito impreso,buenisimo!..mucho no lo entendi,pero tengo un gran amigo que me esta guiando en el tema de electronica asi que voy a consultar con el si sirve para lo que quiero hacer...mi idea es hacer una fuente regulable de 15v 3a o quizas una de 15v 4a y colocarle los tubos nixie,quedan hermosos...por e bay vi unos circuitos que creo son para controlar el voltaje de los tubos o algo parecido,puede ser?son unos circuitos chinos que tanto abundan ahora...


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Ene 22, 2015)

se prodria controlar los tubos con un pic como un display de 7 segmentos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2015)

Eso es pregunta o afirmación ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2015)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> se prodria controlar los tubos con un pic como un display de 7 segmentos



Suponiendo que sea pregunta: *Si*, con un driver adecuado para alta tensión.


----------



## lagg070988 (Ene 22, 2015)

Un bcd a decimal como el 7441 o 74141 serviría [emoji106]

Fuente:  http://www.glowbug.nl/neon/HowToDriveNixies.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2015)

El *SN74141* *Sip*, es específico para esto


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Ene 24, 2015)

se podría controlar con un icl7107? y los sn74141


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2015)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> se podría controlar con un icl7107? y los sn71141



 ¿ Que es un SN71141 ? 

Suponiendo que estés escribiendo sobre un *SN74141*

 salvo que armes una lógica de De-Multiplexción bastante compleja

Para eso te conviene mas hacer un voltímetro con algún PIC y de este al SN74141

En lo sucesivo cuando consultes sobre algún IC, publica su datasheet.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Ene 24, 2015)

ok entonces del pic voy sn74141 , gracias


----------



## tinchodonte (Jun 24, 2015)

buenas noches electromecánico 

como resolviste el tema de la alimentación de los tubos acá en mano tengo un reloj con un pic pero en vez de segmentos de led quiero usar este tubo LD811 como se alimentan es decir que va en el filament, en el grid y los segmentos 

si me podes ayudar con estos datos gracias y saludos!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 15, 2015)

hola hola retomo el proyecto de los tubos nixie ya que los acabo de volver a encontrar en mis tantos tiliches

¿puedo usar la tencion de la toma corriente que son 120V AC?

digo un rectificador y su  resistencia limitadora 

paresco nuevo diciendo estas tonterias pero son los unicos 2 especimenes que tengo y no quiero terminar por asesinarlos


----------



## PHelectronica (Ago 15, 2015)

si, es correcto con 110-120v rectificados y una resistencia 10K/1w van a andar barbaros


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 15, 2015)

exelente exelente hare unas pruebas en estos momentos la emocion me enchina la piel


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 15, 2015)

pues si era muy facil encenderlos tan facil que ahora digo que miedoso fui :cabezon:

era un simple puente de diodos su resistencia y ya!












no tiene ciencia alguna encender estos tubos solo es enviar a tierra los pines del tubo y el pin comun a 120V


----------



## PHelectronica (Ago 15, 2015)

que buena pinta tienen!!!!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 15, 2015)

ahora la idea es hacer un pequeño booster para 120v 
¿alguna idea?

o el del 555 que esta publicado en este tema


----------



## PHelectronica (Ago 15, 2015)

con booster te referis a un multiplexado? o hacerlas parpadear?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 15, 2015)

pues amplificar un voltaje digamos 5v a 120v


----------



## 1024 (Ago 16, 2015)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> pues amplificar un voltaje digamos 5v a 120v


Hola, tal vez te convenga uno comercial pero depende la potencia que necesites.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 16, 2015)

no no no ami no me gusta comprar cosas todo debo hacerlo con mis manos


----------



## 1024 (Ago 16, 2015)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> no no no ami no me gusta comprar cosas todo debo hacerlo con mis manos



Hola, comprendo y tal vez se me malentendió, me refería a un utilizar algún integrado comercial step-up en lugar de 555.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2015)

Hola Trilo, porque no te echas un vistazo en la página de texas, buscas por parámetros, ya que dispone de una amplia variedad de dispositovs para ese fin e incluso hay soft de diseño online que te simula y de da todas lás gráficas del comportamiento del circuito en cuestion con lista de materiales y la posibilidad de exportar el esquema en varios formatos conocidos, como el eagle por ejemplo e incluso se lo podes comprar a ellos directamente


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 17, 2015)

soy muy novato en eso de comprar en internet mas bien nunca lo he hecho

por el momento tratare de hacer un reloj de pulsera con los 2 tubos nixie sera bastante complicado pero se vera retrofuturista


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 18, 2015)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> pues si era muy facil encenderlos tan facil que ahora digo que miedoso fui :cabezon:
> 
> era un simple puente de diodos su resistencia y ya!
> 
> ...


Mi encantaria tener unos 4 tubos deses tipo en las manos de modo hacer un mostrador digital de la frequenzia sintonizada  de un radio AM-FM 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2015)

Podés conseguir alguna calculadora de aquellas de tubos verdes


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 18, 2015)

no creo que sean nixie los de las calculadoras son mas bien como un bulbo 
bueno la que tengo es de marca desconocida pero trae filamento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2015)

Fluorescente verde


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 18, 2015)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> no creo que sean nixie los de las calculadoras son mas bien como un bulbo
> bueno la que tengo es de marca desconocida pero trae filamento


Mi recorde de una asi marca Sharp , esa usaba como alimentación dos pilas AA y su duración era una lastima , jajajajajajajaja .
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------

